# Smelly water



## plumbingintexas (May 27, 2010)

We have a customer who has a smelly water problem. Just so I don't sound dumb to you guys, I do the office part and my husband is the plumber. Back to smelly water, we installed a new anode rod. Problem solved for a couple weeks, problem back. He ended up getting his warranty co. to replace the w/h. (not us) He just called again (couple months later) and problem is back. Any ideas? HELP!:blink:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

plumbingintexas said:


> We have a customer who has a smelly water problem. Just so I don't sound dumb to you guys, I do the office part and my husband is the plumber. Back to smelly water, we installed a new anode rod. Problem solved for a couple weeks, problem back. He ended up getting his warranty co. to replace the w/h. (not us) He just called again (couple months later) and problem is back. Any ideas? HELP!:blink:


Full scale water quality test to be able to recommend proper water treatment as a solution


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

switch to a different type anode and chlorinate the entire system. Turn the temp up if its set low.


----------



## plumbingintexas (May 27, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the responses:thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Not a church or limited use occupancy is it?


----------



## plumbingintexas (May 27, 2010)

No it's a house


----------



## J.d. (Jul 16, 2009)

Try installing a water softener


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's about the worst thing I think you could do.



J.d. said:


> Try installing a water softener


----------



## J.d. (Jul 16, 2009)

completely didnt see that i was in the heating section

ignore the water softener comment


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

J.d. said:


> completely didnt see that i was in the heating section
> 
> ignore the water softener comment


Its a water heater they're talking about.


----------

